# Help on floral source



## AJ Farms (Nov 22, 2011)

I have had a strange batch of honey this year from 3 locations. When taking the frames from the supers to go into the uncapper you can smell coconut. After uncapping the smell is even stronger and the honey leaves an aftertaste of coconut although at first just has a light honey taste. The honey is a middle of the road white not real light, but still a fair ways from being gold. I have never had or noticed this before and we have the had the yards for a few years. Not sure if anyone has ever noticed this before? I've tried a google search with no luck. I also have a friend who's operation is about 1/2 hr away that has the same honey.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

We made some of the same here. Haven’t a clue what it is.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

If you were in northern Africa or England, I would guess it is gorse. I wonder if the source may be related. Gorse is in the pea family. Looks like trefoil on a thorny bush.
I don't know if gorse produces coconut smelling honey, but the flowers smell like it and pollinators love it according to the Google. J


----------



## jason13qp (Dec 25, 2020)

> I don't know if gorse produces coconut smelling honey, but the flowers smell like it and pollinators love it according to the Google.


I would definitely think of building some arbors of such flowers. And if you're truly interested in building such arbors, you can simply visit resources like this best garden arbors web article, where you can see a lot of great examples, maybe simply to copy their style, you know. I like such informative resources.


----------



## Tigger19687 (Dec 27, 2014)

Ohh I would love coconut smelling honey !


----------



## LarryBud (Jul 19, 2020)

That would be great-hope they figure it out!


----------

